# Pet shop owner is awesome!



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I went down to my local pet shop today to get some more feed for my animals and ended up having to come home not only with half price feeds and dog lead but to get all of the babies I had been having trouble rehoming. I frequently visit this pet shop and have in the past gave them a few to get breeding program's up and running for them to make a profit. So I explained my methods and that they will have to wait until they are 12 weeks old before they are bred and away I went with a handful of cash! So pleased with the whole day!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hurray for a good day! 8D


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

The whole day was brilliant!


----------

